# Black magic detail vs swisswax and Polishangel



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Which brand is the best?

Anybody have experience so they can compare products?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Depends what you are after mate?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

never tried polishangel but have used both the others.both were very easy to apply/remove & left a great finish,but as the above reply asks,what is it that you want from the product.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

I want outstadning gloss combined with long lasting protection. So a show-wax with good protection.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

have a look at obession wax uk,they do a wax called hybrid 86 might be what your looking for ie gloss and protection


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> have a look at obession wax uk,they do a wax called hybrid 86 might be what your looking for ie gloss and protection


So u mean that obession is better then swisswax and black magic detail?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

If you want a show wax with long lasting protection then in my eyes you want Swissvax Shield. 
Polish angel would be the place to go for sealants unless you want to pay £300+ for 2013 wax.

I've done a lot of research in both Swissvax & polish angel. I just sold my Swissvax which I regret but needs must


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shield isn't a show wax by any means, Imo it's quite a nice look but not showy at all

Much better out there for looks

Shield does however have good beading and sheeting and dirt repellency 

all personal preference. I've used some BMD that I like and some I dont, same with swissvax

Never ventured into PA though tbh


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> If you want a show wax with long lasting protection then in my eyes you want Swissvax Shield.
> Polish angel would be the place to go for sealants unless you want to pay £300+ for 2013 wax.
> 
> I've done a lot of research in both Swissvax & polish angel. I just sold my Swissvax which I regret but needs must


But have u tried waxes from black magic detail?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Humlus said:


> But have u tried waxes from black magic detail?


Never tried BMD so cannot comment. They do look very nice and the jars appealing. Always also see very nice pictures. I'd recommend shield winter / BOS summer.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> have a look at obession wax uk,they do a wax called hybrid 86 might be what your looking for ie gloss and protection


Confirm, I used Obsession wax Aura then Hybrid 86 and was blown away with the finish and flake pop on lava grey pearl effect.......Jay recommends Aura for flake pop.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The BMD wax i tried i was totally unimpressed with tbh, i'd take Swissvax everyday in preference


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

msb said:


> The BMD wax i tried i was totally unimpressed with tbh, i'd take Swissvax everyday in preference


Which one was that please


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Miura, was like bloody concrete!


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

So BMD can't compete with Swissvax?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think all of them are unique and very much each to there own 
It's mostly down to your prep.

Can you give us some information on the vehicle in subject may be able to help 

Brand new? Machine polish beforehand?
Colour?

Sam


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I think all of them are unique and very much each to there own
> It's mostly down to your prep.
> 
> Can you give us some information on the vehicle in subject may be able to help
> ...


The reason I ask is that the market in Norway need a wax that can compete with Swissvax.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Humlus said:


> So BMD can't compete with Swissvax?


Define compete?

Both have loyal followings, name kudos wise obviously swissvax just due to the size of the company, as said i prefer swissvax but you should try each brand and make your own opinion. Imho trying stuff and finding what works for you and what you like is what detailings all about!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Humlus said:


> The reason I ask is that the market in Norway need a wax that can compete with Swissvax.


Okay so you are saying what can compete against Swissvax.
Then something like auto finesse would do this - illusion , desire. These are a hell of a lot cheaper then Swissvax and offer a lot. 
Polish Angel will compete but you would be looking at coatings rather then a wax.
You then also have Mitchell & King and a lot of Guys say these are very good (never tried so cannot comment)

Hope this helps

Sam


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Okay so you are saying what can compete against Swissvax.
> Then something like auto finesse would do this - illusion , desire. These are a hell of a lot cheaper then Swissvax and offer a lot.
> Polish Angel will compete but you would be looking at coatings rather then a wax.
> You then also have Mitchell & King and a lot of Guys say these are very good (never tried so cannot comment)
> ...


The problem is that these brands already exist in Norway. I need something new.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are some review from customers 
http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/index.php?route=product/reviews&page=1


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Humlus said:


> The problem is that these brands already exist in Norway. I need something new.


You need to go for something like BMD to be unique 

Trial and error is what detailing is all about.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Alfieharley1 said:


> You need to go for something like BMD to be unique
> 
> Trial and error is what detailing is all about.


A nice BMD wax is next on my list of purchases, I will of course seek guidance from my detailing adviser Blueberry prior to any purchase.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> You need to go for something like BMD to be unique
> 
> Trial and error is what detailing is all about.


Thanks for the feedback guys . Please continue leaving your opinions.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Humlus said:


> The problem is that these brands already exist in Norway. I need something new.


Ok, so you may need to look at waxes lik ADS Obsidian, ODK Sterling, Ogle wax and Obsession Aura, Hybrid, VI, Phantom etc etc


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, I've tried all three of the manufacturers you state. As people have said, what one person likes, another will not. Here's my thoughts from my experiences.

Polish Angel - I put Famous on my car last winter. Very, very easy to use and it spreads far (probably the simplest product by a country mile). Unfortunately durability wasn't what I was hoping for. Rather disappointing.

Swissvax - I own BOS but not a Swissvax fan if I'm being honest. I think they are overpriced and the packaging hardly makes it feel special. I know this is not the important factor but for me, waxing is special and it should feel like an occasion. The wax itself was ok but there are better show waxes that I own.

BMD - I own just about every BMD wax. The reason? They are so easy and effortless to use and leave a great finish. Someone mentioned Miura above as being like concrete. It is the hardest wax that BMD make but even so, it's still easy on and off. It's not hard to remove and it left a stunning finish on my car (in fact it won me Ultimate Finish Car of the Month in June). Helios, Sirius are my other favourites too. You say you want a show wax with durability, then the wax you need is Morpheus or Taurus. . They both give show car looks like Sirius but with added durability. I applied Taurus to my brother's car, a few months ago (around May I think) and it's performing really well. It's very good at repelling dirt due to the PTFE in the wax. It does keep the red Civic looking good. I've topped it up with two further coats of wax in September and I've no reason to doubt that it will keep performing well.
BMD also package their waxes well - the sample pots look good and the full sized pots are glass not plastic, unlike other manufacturers. Furthermore, their customer service is excellent and for me, that is important. It's a very personal service that I have nothing but very high praise for.


----------



## Humlus (Nov 10, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Ok, I've tried all three of the manufacturers you state. As people have said, what one person likes, another will not. Here's my thoughts from my experiences.
> 
> Polish Angel - I put Famous on my car last winter. Very, very easy to use and it spreads far (probably the simplest product by a country mile). Unfortunately durability wasn't what I was hoping for. Rather disappointing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think Blueberry has answered your question 

Have you had a look at something like gyeon?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I think Blueberry has answered your question
> 
> Have you had a look at something like gyeon?


Gyeon is a different kettle of fish altogether - but brilliant in their own right !


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking for a show wax especially from the BMD line then Sirius would be the answer your looking for.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Here are some review from customers
> http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/index.php?route=product/reviews&page=1


Are you guys still doing the 3 for £50 offer? :wave:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Having actually USED some of these products I would recommend the following.
BMD Genesis and Sirius
Obsession Wax Phantom and Phaenna
Art de shine. Obsidian wax and Sicko

Do you have raceglaze in Norway? Their waxes are generally very good too.
Surprised nobody has mentioned Bouncers yet.

If you're looking to import a brand as opposed to individual waxes you will find as with all the major players there will be some products that are better than others.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Mix a little of both.. swissvax cleaner fluid followed by bmd Sirius=sorted!...


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've used nearly all BMD's waxes and found them all easy to use, but have to say my favourite has to be Sirius. Haven't used Morpheus yet but will be getting it soon to try.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Speechless at this thread. 

Thank God Blueberry still posts.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I think Blueberry has answered your question
> 
> Have you had a look at something like gyeon?


How do you find their products Sam?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wilco said:


> How do you find their products Sam?


I loved shield and BOS which I got to use both on the father in laws new Toyota Hilux.
Could I see much difference Not extremely. Still are both active and doing well. They have only been on for 4 weeks. It is due a good clean

As Stated I never used any BMD never appealed to me but seen a lot of good reviews.

Next products I'm really looking forward to trying are now AF Power Seal & Tough Coat. Want to try and move away from a wax ready for the New car Next year. (Just moved to a new job also which means I don't have to come to a car covered in Dust & Sand) 

As for also Obsession wax which has been mentioned the two both Euphoric & Phantom are amazing. 
Could the OP advertise this as a UK Wax and gather sales I'm unsure.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wilco said:


> How do you find their products Sam?


With regards to Gyeon I have never used there products but all I can see is Hype & advising the OP to check it out to make his own assumptions.

If I didn't have tough coat & Power seal on the way I would/may even buy myself a Can Coat V3


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> With regards to Gyeon I have never used there products but all I can see is Hype & advising the OP to check it out to make his own assumptions.
> 
> If I didn't have tough coat & Power seal on the way I would/may even buy myself a Can Coat V3


Let me tell you it's not just hype when it comes to Gyeon. I've slowly but surely been trying different products of theirs all year and none have yet disappointed. Incredibly easy to use and they just WORK and leave incredible gloss as well as shedding dirt well. As detailers, what more can you want?


----------

